# Introduction/ measuring router bit flute length for CNC



## Fred Hargrove (Feb 28, 2016)

how do you measure flute length on router bit
set it up in your tool software cnc router table
thank fred


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Fred and welcome. I'm going to move this over to the CNC sub forum and change the title so that you are more likely to get an answer.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum.Fred


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome Fred...


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Fred Hargrove said:


> how do you measure flute length on router bit
> set it up in your tool software cnc router table
> thank fred


I've never had to input the cutter length in my tool data base just the diameter.


----------



## aahwhatever2 (Oct 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum...

I am sure one of the CNC folks will get a good answer for ya!


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I know in my metal CAD/CAM they want flute length for endmills. The wood focused packages don't. My thought is that the metal machinist CAD/CAM are concerned about chip removal ability (metal doesn't compress as easy). 

Many router bit companies list the flute length as cutting length, such as Whiteside.
http://www.whitesiderouterbits.com/catimages07/catp2_a.gif

Steve


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Fred there are many CNC software packages and it would help if you could tell us what software are you using that you want to input the flute length?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Simple answer. measure the part of the bit that has a sharp edge. Usually it is 1"-2" long but really no two bits are the same. You can use a ruler or calipers to measure the length of the flutes. It is also a good idea to measure the actual cutting diameter of the bits. Most 1/4" bits are not actually 1/4" diameter. This can effect your cuts.

Bill


----------

